# Gamer Laptop bis 1200€?



## sLiX (15. Januar 2013)

*Gamer Laptop bis 1200€?*

Hallo,

suche einen Gamerlaptop bis 1200€ (maximal 1250€). Sollte mindestens eine Bildschirmgröße von 15,6" (besser 17") haben. Mobilität sowie Akkuleistung ist mir Wumpe.

Geliebäugelt habe ich bereits mit dem Deviltech Fragbook und mit dem P722 von Schenker.
Gibt es noch irgendwelche Alternativen oder waren das bereits die besten in dieser Preisklasse?

MfG


----------



## chbdiablo (15. Januar 2013)

sLiX schrieb:


> Mobilität sowie Akkuleistung ist mir Wumpe.



Warum dann einen Laptop und keinen PC?


----------



## sLiX (15. Januar 2013)

Wow, das ging fix.

Weil ich schon einen Highend PC habe, und ich was für unterwegs brauch. 
Stromversorgung für unterwegs ist nämlich vorhanden.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2013)

Das P722 kostet aber ab 1350€  und nicht "nur" 1200€ ^^


Die Frage ist: wie gut willst Du unterwegs spielen können? Wenn Du so hohe Ansprüche hast, dass es ich sag mal ähnlich einer AMD 7850 / GTX 660 laufen soll, wäre ein SLI aus zwei mobilen GTX 670m oder so was wie im Schenker passend. ABER das Dilemma: WENN du so hohe Ansprüche hast, wirst Du in 1-2 Jahren nicht mehr zufrieden sein. Und einfach aufrüsten geht da nicht.

Wenn Du aber nicht so anspruchsvoll bist, sondern für mal bei nem Kumpel zocken auch eher was um die mittleren Details reicht, dann würde es das ein oder andere Notebook mit ner 640m schon tun, das kostet dann auch eher nur um die 700-800€


----------



## sLiX (15. Januar 2013)

Oh sorry, meinte das P702 mit i7 3630QM, GTX670M, 8GB Ram und 500GB HDD für 1211€

Ansprüche werde ich sowieso runterschrauben müssen, das ist mir klar ( auch wenns schwer fällt. ^^)
Grafikkarte aufrüsten ist per MXM Slot möglich, aber teuer.

Ich brauche es wie gesagt haupsächlich für Lan Partys und für meinen Beruf, da ich eigendlich die ganze Woche über sehr lange außer Haus bin.

Habe gestern meinen i3 2330M mit GT555 verkauft (allerdings nur DDR3 Ram, der neue sollte GDDR5 haben.) Der hatte eine zu schwache Kühlung. Medion Schrott halt.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2013)

Also, das P702 wäre okay für den Preis, billiger gibt es dann eben nur eine 650m oder so. Von Markenherstellern gibt es bis ca 1300€ mit ner 670m nur das hier: MSI GT70-i789W7H (001762-SKU4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sLiX (15. Januar 2013)

Das sieht auch lecker aus.

Allerdings schlechter ausgestattet und etwas teurer. Die Displays von MSI sind auch nicht so der Hit.
Gebrauchtlappis sind keine Option? Kenne mich leider nicht so gut mit Laptops aus, bin eher auf Desktops spezialisiert.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2013)

da wäre die Frage, was Du gebraucht so findest. 

Hier ist ne gute Seite mit mobilen Grafikchips, als Beispiel die GTX 670m: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ   da sind je nach Chip viele Spielebenchmarks, und wenn Du auf die farbigen FPS-Werte klickst siehst Du, mit welcher CPU die zustande kamen. Bei der CPU ist es ja nicht ganz so wichtig, das die sehr stark ist, da die Grafikchips ja nur "Mittelklasse" entsprechen verglichen mit Desktop-PC. D.h gute Dualcores reichen völlig.

Aber achtung: viele Messwerte sind nur mit zB 1280x800 oder so - das steht wiederum eingeblendet, wenn Du links von den Messwerten mit der Maus über "mittel" und "hoch" usw. verweilst


----------



## sLiX (15. Januar 2013)

Von der reinen Spieleleistung würde die mir ausreichen für unterwegs. Ist zwar ein starker Rückschritt (3D11 von 10k auf 3k) aber ich würde damit klar kommen. ^^
Aber wie ich sehe, ist die 670M noch eine Fermikarte, was ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz und Kundenverarsche ist. O,o


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2013)

sLiX schrieb:


> Von der reinen Spieleleistung würde die mir ausreichen für unterwegs. Ist zwar ein starker Rückschritt (3D11 von 10k auf 3k) aber ich würde damit klar kommen. ^^
> Aber wie ich sehe, ist die 670M noch eine Fermikarte, was ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz und Kundenverarsche ist. O,o


 
Die Namen haben rein GAR nichts mit den Desktop-Karten zu tun, sondern dienen nur einer Leistungseinordnung innerhalb der mobilen Chips, genau wie die Namen der Desktopkarten auch zu einer Einordnung innerhalb der Desktop.Karten dienen. Also: x50 "Einsteiger", x60 "Mittelklasse", x70 "Gamer", x80 "Oberklasse bis HighEnd" ... 

Aber es ist doch an sich egal, wie alt die Technik ist: wichtig ist, was an Leistung bei rumkommt. Es gibt ja auch manche Desktopkarten, die nicht auf einen Chip der jeweils neuesten Generation basieren, zB "damals" die GTX 560 ohne "Ti"

Von "Verarsche" würd ich auch nicht sprechen, nur weil es kein Fermi ist, denn ich bin sicher, dass >90% der Käufer von Grafikkarten (auch Desktop) keinen blassen Schimmer haben, wie der Chip oder die Chip-Familie heißt und es sie auch gar nicht interessiert   Die schauen nur, was die Karte für ihren Preis denn leistet. Genau wie es Autokäufer auch kaum interessiert, wieviele Zylinder usw. der Motor hat, sondern nur, wieviel PS bei rumkommen und vlt noch Hubraum - letzeres aber auch nur wg. der Steuer und nicht aus technischem Interesse


----------



## sLiX (15. Januar 2013)

Verarsche in dem Sinn, dass die GTX670M eigendlich eine GTX570M ist. 
Die GTX660M ist ja auch eine Kepler und keine Fermi.

Es ist auch nicht egal wie alt die Technik ist. (Ok, in diesem speziellen Fall hier schon, da mir der Stromverbrauch ja nicht so wichtig ist.) Kepler braucht schließlich weniger Strom, was dem Akku zugute kommt.




> Die Namen haben rein GAR nichts mit den Desktop-Karten zu tun, sondern dienen nur einer Leistungseinordnung innerhalb der mobilen Chips, genau wie die Namen der Desktopkarten auch zu einer Einordnung innerhalb der Desktop.Karten dienen. Also: x50 "Einsteiger", x60 "Mittelklasse", x70 "Gamer", x80 "Oberklasse bis HighEnd" ...



Das weiß ich. Dennoch ist die richtige GTX670M ja die GTX670MX.


----------

